# bilobed flaps help please



## freespririt0806 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi 
I have trouble with flaps and grafts, and have never coded bilobed flaps, could someone tell me if I am correct with this procedure
14060
14060-51
TIA


----------



## jackjones62 (Dec 30, 2019)

You should only use one code based on the total sq cm, bilobed means having 2 lobes or flaps.

Jennifer 
Coding Analyst


----------



## freespririt0806 (Jan 10, 2020)

jackjones62 said:


> You should only use one code based on the total sq cm, bilobed means having 2 lobes or flaps.
> 
> Jennifer
> Coding Analyst


thank you for the reply


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Feb 26, 2020)

Bilobed flaps are adjacent tissue transfers. And as jackjones52 said, we code only once per defect. So, if more than one flap is used to close a defect, only one flap is coded for the total sq cm in the flap(s).


----------



## freespririt0806 (Feb 27, 2020)

b.cobuzzi said:


> Bilobed flaps are adjacent tissue transfers. And as jackjones52 said, we code only once per defect. So, if more than one flap is used to close a defect, only one flap is coded for the total sq cm in the flap(s).


thank you , i am grateful for the guidence


----------



## freespririt0806 (Feb 27, 2020)

tiaralady6466 said:


> thank you for the reply


thank you, for the guidance, I am looking for more help in learning the ins and outs of flaps and grafts.


----------



## elsaee87 (Jun 2, 2021)

Remember that if bilobed flaps are ATT/Transposition flaps (14XXX series), they're based on the size of the defect not the flap(s) per CPT.


----------

